# boot size question



## Flightorbust (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, So almost all the boots I try on are too wide. I tried on a pair of woman's boots and they fit right width wise but slightly long. What do you guys recommend since most the boots I looked at don't make a skinny boot size.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried trying boots out that are made for narrow feet? like I wear a 10 1/2 wide


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 27, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Have you tried trying boots out that are made for narrow feet? like I wear a 10 1/2 wide



The boots that are carried around here(Bates, 5.11 and S.W.A.T.) aren't made in a narrow size. There's plenty of reg and wide. It doesn't help that I wear a size 8


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried looking online? I'm guessing that would be your best bet. Try and find the size that fits best in a store, but might to wide and then order that online in a narrow size.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya, That could work, But If possible I'd like to be able to try em on first. I know the bates heal system is not comfortable at all to me.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 27, 2011)

Double posting got me.


----------

